# How to feed betta in community tank



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a 10 gallon community tank with short tailed guppies and a betta. The neons stay near the bottom where I put the heater and don't come up for food. I put the pellets in and my betta ate them. Then I put the flakes in and she ate those... and then decided she didn't like them and spat them out all over the place. She does this every single time! -_-

I don't think my guppies have eaten yet. What do I do? They won't come up for food when I net the betta either. :/ I guess they're too scared?


----------



## cottoncandygirl (Jun 25, 2009)

they cant be together u need to separate the betta i think that eventually the other fish will come for ffood but first separate them


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry I don't know why I said neons. I have 5 guppies and a female betta. At first she was chasing them around a bit but now she just ignores them. Do I have to separate them? :[ There's no other way?


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

If they are all hiding in a corner that means she is too aggressive and she needs to be seperated. Buy a 5 gallon and put her in there.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The betta may be bullying them and that may be why they stay on the bottom.


----------



## petabread (Jun 6, 2009)

you know what you can do.. place a few pellets in the flowing water coming from your filter.... it will go downn and the guppies will see itt and eat it. Lets hope your betta isnt TOO aggressive and pushes them away from the food..


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I think that may be trouble. Bettas, male or female, can get aggresive to guppies.


----------

